# Somebody please help



## mdeal (Aug 16, 2012)

Strays - 2 kittens maybe 6 months old, and their mum are living in the great outdoors In Ilford Essex. They're tame and friendly. I can put them in a pet carrier and bring them somewhere if somebody wants to take them in. I can't find anyone that will help.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Have you tried the Cats Protection League? They have a shelter in Chelmsford who may be able to help.

Hope you manage to get something sorted.

Find us


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

they did have one in hornchurch and romford at one time, dont know if they are still going


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2012)

Have you asked kelly-joy if she can help? Trouble is the numbers of cats this year has ballooned.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

I think Mdeal has a possible home lined up for these three and if not all three , certainly one of the kittens  Amin (off here) is taking one last i heard


----------



## mdeal (Aug 16, 2012)

Yes sorry, been so busy, and been updating the other thread, forgot about this one.
I have a home lined up for one of the kittens (Amin), and possibly another. 
They are safe in my care for now


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

mdeal said:


> Yes sorry, been so busy, and been updating the other thread, forgot about this one.
> I have a home lined up for one of the kittens (Amin), and possibly another.
> They are safe in my care for now


What happened to the lady that may have taken all 3 , did that fall through ? 

Great news that Amin is taking one


----------



## mdeal (Aug 16, 2012)

Yes it fell through, turned out that they wanted two very young kittens, i.e., less than a couple of months old 

But it's ok they seem to be happy here at the moment, taking them to the vets tommorow, all paws crossed.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2012)

So, still one home needed, and possibly 2?


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

mdeal said:


> Yes it fell through, turned out that they wanted two very young kittens, i.e., less than a couple of months old
> 
> But it's ok they seem to be happy here at the moment, taking them to the vets tommorow, all paws crossed.


Aww that's a shame  Well done you for taking care of them  I'm sure there is a kitten wanted post in this section , not sure where they or you are but may be worth a look


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Here it is ......

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-resc...n-tonbridge-surrounding-area-please-help.html


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2012)

Any still needing homes?


----------



## mdeal (Aug 16, 2012)

Still looking for one kitten and one adult cat.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

mdeal said:


> Yes it fell through, turned out that they wanted two very young kittens, i.e., less than a couple of months old
> 
> But it's ok they seem to be happy here at the moment, taking them to the vets tommorow, all paws crossed.


nobody in their right mind will let a kitten of a couple of months go to a new home.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)

justbumping

1 kitten, 1 adult cat looking


----------



## ceawood (Oct 8, 2012)

Have homes been found for these cats?


----------



## mdeal (Aug 16, 2012)

No, are you interested?


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Did Amin take one ?


----------



## mdeal (Aug 16, 2012)

Yes, one of the kittens went to Amin 

These two cuties are still here


----------

